# how to ID a real pontiac 350



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

There's a 1970 lemans sport I'm going to go look at next week. It's got a black bucket interior, no rust, AC, and disc brakes. I'm pretty excited about the possibilities

I haven't seen the engine yet. It's not a deal breaker if the engine has been replaced with a generic chevy 350, but I would still like to know.

Is there some way I can visually tell the difference between a pontiac 350 and chevy 350? What should I be looking for?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

will have a valley pan under the intake and distributor will be on rear passenger side. inner manifold tubes will be Siamese (three tubes on exh maniflod) if it does not have headers.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> will have a valley pan under the intake and distributor will be on rear passenger side. inner manifold tubes will be Siamese (three tubes on exh maniflod) if it does not have headers.


:agree X2 - Also, on Chevys the spark plugs are "under" the exhaust manifolds/header tubes. On Pontiacs they are above. Another clue has to do with heater hoses. On a Pontiac one of the heater hoses connects from the top rear of the passenger side cylinder head to the lower heater core inlet. The other hose connects the heater core to the water pump. On a Chevy, both hoses go from the core to the pump. As already stated though, the biggest giveaway is the intake manifold / valley cover being two separate parts with "daylight" between them on a Pontiac, but all one piece on a Chevy.

Bear


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys! Bear, got time next tuesday to go on a trip to look at the car? might be nice to have another set of eyes.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

58mark said:


> thanks guys! Bear, got time next tuesday to go on a trip to look at the car? might be nice to have another set of eyes.


Maybe---- where is it? I might be able to do it after work.

Bear


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll pm you. Thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

easiest way, chevy has 4 bolts holding the water pump on and it's over the timing cover, while the Pontiac has an 11 bolt water pump thats integrated into the timing cover.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks! I've asked the seller for pictures of the engine bay so maybe I can tell before I go up there to look at it


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

They look nothing alike!


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks for such a helpful post! Merry Christmas!

I haven't seen a pontiac 350 up close since I was 16 years old.. I think it was a legit question


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

58mark said:


> thanks for such a helpful post! Merry Christmas!
> 
> I haven't seen a pontiac 350 up close since I was 16 years old.. I think it was a legit question


Hey Mark, are we on for tomorrow evening still?

Bear


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

no let's call it off. I'm still waiting on better pictures from the seller


----------

